# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Custom cakes

## jabjab

I wanted to get a custom cake made for a birthday in a few weeks. Anyone have any recommendations for who to use?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Amandine bakery is my normal choice. Decent.

----------


## The_Penguin

Cakeworks do some great creative cakes.

----------


## schurchill39

Are we talking like DQ "Happy Birthday Billy" with a Spiderman picture? Or like a cake-that-looks-like-a-'56-chevy type custom cake? For the latter most of the cake makers I know book a few months in advance for that. If you're willing to drive I know 94 Take the Cake in Okotoks does fancy custom cakes and might have a slightly shorter window than something in the city.

----------


## D'z Nutz



----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a relative that does the whole "cake that looks like something else" thing, and yeah, they take weeks of planning. 
I was assuming it was a "cake that tastes good and has simple decorations" kind of cake, that's all that I'd buy myself. 

I Lionels specialty cakes still around? That guy was the OG for the best tasting sheet cakes.

----------


## suntan

Sucre, Crave, A Wish, Glamorgan, Fleur de Vanille, etc.

Co-op for best value and excellent quality.

Bliss if you need something that was made in a totally nut free facility.

Costco if you want something REALLY SWEET.

----------


## DonJuan

^^^ Patrick Stewart is a treasure.

Clarification needed for how custom of a cakes.

My go to is Orchid Pastry for tasty cakes.
For more designs and fondant etc. I used Yvonne's Delightful Cakes and was happy with her work. Also tasty cake.

----------


## Xamim

+1 for Amandine, they're also good if you have dietary restrictions. Not sure how custom they get though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Amadine has a bunch of the "specialty" types that are great. The plain ones are . . . plain.

----------


## jabjab

> ^^^ Patrick Stewart is a treasure.
> 
> Clarification needed for how custom of a cakes.
> 
> My go to is Orchid Pastry for tasty cakes.
> For more designs and fondant etc. I used Yvonne's Delightful Cakes and was happy with her work. Also tasty cake.



I wanted to get a cake to resemble the blue domes in Greece

----------


## DonJuan

Contact Yvonne's, that kind of design she can pull off.

She did a wicked easter bunny cake for my kid, eggs were perfectly shaped.

----------


## jabjab

> Contact Yvonne's, that kind of design she can pull off.
> 
> She did a wicked easter bunny cake for my kid, eggs were perfectly shaped.



She's fully booked for a while cause of weddings

----------


## DonJuan

Damn, she's the best I know of for custom stuff.

Only other one I have experience with is Attitude Bakery in Airdrie. They did a good job with a Nemo B-day cake, that was a few years ago.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Amadine made a wonderful one for my son's Briss.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Amadine made a wonderful one for my son's Briss.



"You must spread..."

I've got the pic of the cock cake queued up...

----------


## nismodrifter

> Amadine made a wonderful one for my son's Briss.



Had to google.
Searched.
Lold.

Well done sir.

----------

